# Grand Theft Auto V PC-Version eingestellt? (Gerücht)



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto V PC-Version eingestellt? (Gerücht)*

Hey Leute, ich habe letztens ein Gerücht gelesen, dass die GTA V PC-Version eingestellt werden könnte?

,,_Dieser ist nach eigenen Angaben Marketing Director für Rockstar North  und ebenso der Gründer seiner eigenen Marketing-Firma Rantic. Auf der  Seite zu seinem Unternehmen soll er über Zweifel geschrieben haben, dass  die PC-Version überhaupt veröffentlicht wird.__Foxweekly führte am  Donnerstag ein Interview mit Rantic Chairman John Hoffberger, der  meinte, dass Rockstar den Titel niemals für den PC veröffentlichen  wollte, aufgrund der großen Nachfrage dann aber doch dazu quasi  gezwungen wurde. 
_
_Hoffberger soll in dem Interview auch deutlich  gemacht haben, dass die PC-Version aufgrund von "Unternehmens-Problemen"  bzw. wohl Streitereien bald eingestellt werden könnte. Unterdessen  sollen die Versionen für Xbox One und PlayStation 4 nach wie vor in  diesem Jahr erscheinen._''




>> Hier der Link zum ganzen Artikel

Was denkt ihr dazu, ist da was dran? Habt ihr diesbezüglich ähnliches schonmal gelesen?


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2014)

Ich denke das ist nichts weiter als heiße Luft, um das Thema weiter am köcheln zu halten. Bislang gibts jedenfalls noch nichts handfest neues. Und der Release ist ja auch erst November/Dezember 2014.


----------



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

Puuh.. da bin ich erleichtert, denn die Begründung etc. klingt schon plausibel. Aber hoffentlich bleibst du im Recht!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. August 2014)

Das Ganze ist wohl ein schlecht gemachter Fake.
Diese angebliche Marketingfirma scheint nicht wirklich zu existieren.
Die "offizielle" Webseite dieser Firma ist wohl schon seit mehr als einen Jahr down.
Wenn man im Internet nach Rantic oder diesem Hoffberger sucht, findet man nichts verwertbares.
Und selbst wenn es diese angebliche Marketingfirma geben sollte, ist das vermutlich ein kleiner lokaler Laden, der irgendwo ein paar Aufgaben übernimmt.
Die sind dann mit Sicherheit nicht als erste in solche weitreichenden Entscheidungen eingeweiht.
Wir haben aus diesem Grund auch davon abgesehen, über dieses Gerücht zu berichten, weil es wie gesagt sehr sehr dubios ist und enormes Fake-Potential hat.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wir haben aus diesem Grund auch davon abgesehen, über dieses Gerücht zu berichten, weil es wie gesagt sehr sehr dubios ist und enormes Fake-Potential hat.



und in Anbetracht dessen das GTA News immer gut ziehen muss das was heißen
Wobei, haben die 4chan Kasper nicht schon wieder ne Seite gehackt in dem Zusammenhang? da hätte man ne News drauß stricken können


----------



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

Naja dann ist ja gut. Klang von vornehin zwar komisch, jedoch relativ plausibel, aber sicher ist sicher. Dann freu ich mich schon auf den Herbst und hoffe, dass da alles glatt läuft! :3


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

Das riecht doch ganz gewaltig nach 4chan, oder? 

Ich würde auf solche Gerüchte nichts geben.


----------



## PrimeGamer (2. September 2014)

Hab gelesen, dass der Rockstar Support einem Fan auf die Frage geantwortet hat. So wie die Antwort klang, wird sich GTA V für die Next Gen Konsolen wohl nicht verschieben und auf dem PC doch erscheinen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. September 2014)

PrimeGamer schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass der Rockstar Support einem Fan auf die Frage geantwortet hat. So wie die Antwort klang, wird sich GTA V für die Next Gen Konsolen wohl nicht verschieben und auf dem PC doch erscheinen!



Haben wir ja auch berichtet: GTA 5: Release-Date für PC, PS4 und Xbox One nicht verschoben, bestätigt Rockstar


----------

